# Encode in Subtitle / SRT Files?



## GISJason420 (Feb 9, 2009)

Is there a way I can encode in the subtitles into the XVIDs before I transfer them over to the TiVo box? I've got TiVo Desktop Plus, Works great however it just doesn't pick up the SRT subtitle file when I have it set to encode / transfer to the TiVo... Any ideas? 

Thanks!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

As far as I know neither TiVo Desktop Plus nor pyTiVo support encoding external .srt files into the video stream as it's being transferred. I've seen a few requests posted on various forums, but thus far neither product has added the feature.

Dan


----------



## txporter (Sep 18, 2006)

Dan is correct. Burning in subs is not supported in either pytivo or TD+. I believe it is supported in streambaby. Or you could burn them in on your own using something like XVID4PSP. 

Jason


----------



## jmemmott (Jul 12, 2003)

As noted, the simplest option is to watch them with streambaby. It will read and display the srt file as it sends the video across so that you do not need to do any conversion before hand. The other option is t2sami but that needs to convert the file to an mpg in the process because the tivo cannot process the closed captioning information otherwise.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

jmemmott said:


> As noted, the simplest option is to watch them with streambaby.


It is... but note that this will only work on an S3/HD. Based on his sig, I think the OP has an S2.


----------



## jmemmott (Jul 12, 2003)

wmcbrine said:


> It is... but note that this will only work on an S3/HD. Based on his sig, I think the OP has an S2.


That is a good point - I missed that.

I use both options I suggested - streambaby for my HD and T2sami for both HD and S2. T2sami still has a Windows limitation but the current version also has built in support for pyTivo directories and metadata to make things a little easier. You can start the conversion in t2sami and pick up the results from the Tivo even if the pyTivo server is running on another machine in a network without manually copying things around. As noted T2Sami does have to use ffmpeg and convert from xvid to mpeg2 to convert the .srt to closed captions that the Tivo can handle to make this work.

My workload is winding down again for a few weeks and I will soon have time to put out a newer version with support for pyTivo push and a clean up of some of the PC captioned playback behavior.


----------



## Yoav (Jan 13, 2007)

fwiw, mencoder and VLC will also gladly burn subtitles (srt or ssa) into the encoded movie. But as pointed out by others, once you burn it on, it's there forever.

Also, you have to go through one more re-encode to do this...


----------



## mikel_b (Mar 14, 2009)

txporter said:


> Dan is correct. Burning in subs is not supported in either pytivo or TD+. I believe it is supported in streambaby. Or you could burn them in on your own using something like XVID4PSP.
> 
> Jason


While pyTivo doesn't directly support it you can make it happen. You need to have avisynth and the Combined Community Codec Pack installed.

Then create a file in notepad that contains:

LoadPlugin("C:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\Filters\vsfilter.dll")
DirectShowSource("F:\videos\movie.avi")
TextSub("F:\videos\movie.srt")

name it whatever you want, just make sure it has .avs extension.

It should now show up and you can request it in your tivo. This will cause the subs to be burned in as it streams so your original file isn't affected.

Took me a bit to get it setup but it's been a lifesaver, running the tools to burn/re-encode the subs in before watching took FOREVER on my pc, but with this way we can start watching and the stream is fast enough that we never get pauses.


----------



## GISJason420 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for all of the replies!! I managed to go on and embed them right into the video! Using VirtualDub & Subtitle workshop worked great!!! I've got a S2 box certainly, got rid of the one in my sig since its audio was crackling bad and snagged a newer one! Apparently it's the kind that needs its prom modded before I can even fiddle around w/ it on the internals however I don't really need to do this since it pretty much does all I need it to do... Tho would pyTivo work with it even tho it's not modded? Or does it need to be modded?


Thanks again!


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

pyTivo is intended for use with standard, unmodified TiVos.


----------



## GISJason420 (Feb 9, 2009)

Awesome! Good to hear! Thanks!


----------



## rambler (Dec 3, 2005)

I take my avi and srt and run them thru pocketdivx encoder, then transfer the resulting file to my tivo usinf pytivo. Pocketdivx also will do this with vob's without needing an srt file.


----------



## Platoon (Aug 21, 2006)

This is as easy as pie, and worked great!! I thank you for sharing this, it should help everyone who is dealing with avi files and subs and do not want to burn them!!



mikel_b said:


> While pyTivo doesn't directly support it you can make it happen. You need to have avisynth and the Combined Community Codec Pack installed.
> 
> Then create a file in notepad that contains:
> 
> ...


----------



## drudo1 (Apr 5, 2007)

I tried using the instructions for creating the AVS file, but neither my Tivo, nor even media player classic will open it. I managed to open it in Nero DirectShow, but it changed the resolution horribly. Below is the contents of my avs file. Can anyone help?

LoadPlugin("C:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\Filters\vsfilter.dll")
DirectShowSource("E:\TivoMovies\Movies\TV Shows\castle\source\Castle [2x11] The Fifth Bullet.mkv")
TextSub("E:\TivoMovies\Movies\TV Shows\castle\source\Castle [2x11] The Fifth Bullet.srt")

Thanks.


----------



## Spenner (Mar 28, 2006)

I always use mkv2vob to burn subtitles for my Tivo. Check it out. Writes files either as h264 or mpeg.


----------

